# 3 Strellas



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Following on from his cracking Vostok chrono collection DAS has asked me to post his Strellas. Nice trio. I suspect I've worked out the theme of you collection!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

They are a bit nice.









Nice one DAS and PG.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice indeed. Love the bottom right one especially.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

They are lovley.....Nice straps too.....Ive allways liked square pushers..


----------



## DAS (May 29, 2004)

Thank you Paul . I will try to post some rare Vostoks if I can figure it out.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

They are a Russian fanciers wet dream DAS







.

How long have you been collecting Russian watches







?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, they are rather splendid









I like the black one ......but I am "Mr boring black dial man"









Then again I would not say no to a white one









MIKE..


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Wonderful pic DAS! I







Strelas.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice pictures of nice watches on nice straps.

All very well presented.


----------



## DAS (May 29, 2004)

Thank you David. I'm happy you liked them.


----------

